# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Syndroom van Sudeck

## ankebol3

Hallo,
Heeft iemand ervaring met het Syndroom van Sudeck, ze vermoeden dat ik dit heb opgelopen na een sportblessure!
Hoe is het bij jullie begonnen? Hoe hebben jullie dit gemerkt? Kenmerken? Behandeling?

----------

